# Blue ram not eating



## nano_cube (Mar 6, 2005)

I recently got two blue rams. Now, there is only one. I decided if it survives by this weekend, I will try with another ram. But getting back to the point, my blue ram is not eating. I have tried sinking the food, putting it in a smaller tank within the tank, and turning the lights off while im feeding it, as they eat at night. Nothing has worked, and im afraid that my lone ram might suffer a fate similiar to his friend. I think it might just be old age, because they are full grown, but I cant be sure. Can I please have some help? I dont want my ram to die! :fish: :rip: :roll:


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Do you any access to live food? Most fish cannot resist having a nice tasty treat of brine shrimp, or even small worms (like microworms or glassworms etc).


----------

